# Lot of capped drones in one hive after split. Trouble??



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Do you see any new worker brood?


----------



## oldmanbill (Jan 9, 2016)

JRG13 said:


> Do you see any new worker brood?


No capped worker brood.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

could be drone layer or laying worker at this point, need to inspect, looking for a queen, dispatch her if you find one and give them a frame of young brood from the other hive. If you see multiple eggs per cell and can't find a queen, most likely laying worker has set in....


----------



## oldmanbill (Jan 9, 2016)

I did not see any cells with multiple eggs.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Ok, look for a queen then, gotta take care of her first before they'll requeen typically, but I would give them some young larva from the other hive anyway to help boost their numbers.


----------



## oldmanbill (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks.


----------

